# my female maltese in a humping mood



## LoveMyPooch (Jun 30, 2007)

It has been so long since I have logged in and posted. My question is, do any of your females hump? :shocked: My sweet, cute little baby (lol) tries to get on my arm, on my husbands arm and hump. She got me one night when I was half asleep on the couch and she humped away. :behindsofa: What is this? What does it mean? Any feedback is appreciated. :SM Rocks!:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think its more of a dominence thing with female dogs rather than sexual :smheat: shes showing power over what ever she is humping ,or she could just be anxious about something?  try not to worry :blink: jo


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

A lady down the street from us has 2 Maltese. They are brother and sister and the little girl, Macie, is TINY. The boy, Miley, is about the same size as Tucker and Riley. Anyway, the four of them absolutely love playing together. Macie always seems to end up trying to hump either Tucker or Riley. All four dogs have been fixed, so it is more a dominance thing with her. She's the only girl out of the four and she's half the size. 

I wouldn't worry about it. Just gently stop her when she does it so she knows it is not desirable behavior.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

My Ava did this a few times, but it was when she went into heat for the first time. I didn't want her to go into heat, but I postponed her being spayed because she didn't have her adult teeth yet and the baby teeth weren't falling out. Anyway, she would hump her dog bed - the first time she did it she looked a little confused, and I wasn't sure what was going on at first, but it became very evident. I just said "no no" and gave her a toy to distract her and she stopped. She did it again the next day and all I can say was she was going to town on that bed. I did the same, said "no no" and started throwing a toy for her. She stopped doing it, and I had her spayed before she ever went into heat again, thank goodness. I know it can look pretty comical, and I think I was more upset that my innocent little baby was doing that. Of course, she would also sit in my house (while she was in heat) and just howl over and over again....because as my vet put it she was "very receptive" for a male visitor. Needless to say I didn't let her outside of the house while any of that was going on.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She IS a cute little baby, and I agree that it's a dominance thing. My Eloise :wub: (RIP) used to do it and I gave her a spare
neckroll pillow which suited her perfectly - she never tried to hump anyone or anything else. Bonnie tries it occasionally but
is easily discouraged. If you can't discourage Elly, you might want to try giving her something to replace your/hubby's arms.
There was a thread on this topic not long ago that you might want to look for also.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i had asked about this too way back when Bianca was only about 3 1/2 month old and she first humped her little purple teddy bear...

Well now she has moved on to another stuffed aniimal and I SWEAR its not a dominance thing.. I think its a sexual thing.. I have this orange stuffed animal with a long skinny tail and i swear each time she humps it she sits over the tail... i would think it was a dominance thing, it wouldn't matter where she humped it.. also the other day i couldnt see her.. she ws on the other side of my coffee table and iheard some odd grunts so i walked around the coffee table and she was humping the tail and making those grunting noises. i had to take it away from her. It is the only thing she does this to. I hope she is not about to go into heat because i was waiting until she at least 6 months before spaying her.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Sep 28 2008, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642175


> i had asked about this too way back when Bianca was only about 3 1/2 month old and she first humped her little purple teddy bear...
> 
> Well now she has moved on to another stuffed aniimal and I SWEAR its not a dominance thing.. I think its a sexual thing.. I have this orange stuffed animal with a long skinny tail and i swear each time she humps it she sits over the tail... i would think it was a dominance thing, it wouldn't matter where she humped it.. also the other day i couldnt see her.. she ws on the other side of my coffee table and iheard some odd grunts so i walked around the coffee table and she was humping the tail and making those grunting noises. i had to take it away from her. It is the only thing she does this to. I hope she is not about to go into heat because i was waiting until she at least 6 months before spaying her.[/B]


From everything I've read and been told by different vets, the sex hormones (in a boy dog, at least) don't generally kick in until 7-8 months. We had Tucker and Riley neutered just before they were 6 months and 5 months old, respectively, wanting to have it done before they reached sexual maturity. Supposedly (again from the information I had), that would help to curtail the humping. Tucker will be a year old tomorrow and he does it occasionally to this green stuffed dog that they both have. That's the only thing he has ever done it to, except for Riley. And we have only caught him doing it to Riley once or twice. Since he has been neutered, I don't think it is sexually motivated...but I guess that doesn't mean he still doesn't enjoy it!  We just stop him anytime we see it so he knows it isn't desirable behavior. 

Riley has never done it once since we've had him. So that sort of leads me to the dominance reason, since we had Tucker for 3 months before we got Riley. It is anybody's guess! :biggrin:


----------

